# Cutaneous Histiocytoma?



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

On Saturday I noticed a bump on Jaxson's cheek, I thought it was a bug bite or something and dismissed it. Since his one year check up was yesterday I asked the vet about it. He said it's called a Cutaneous Histiocytoma which is a raised button like bump found in younger dogs, typically before the age of 2. It's apparently a fairly common benign tumor found on the ears, face or paws. Supposedly this goes away after 2 months or so. I've been trying to put topical stuff which was helping but he keeps scratching and making it bleed. (see pic, poor guy) 

Any ideas on how to stop him from scratching? Or tips on what do, if anything? Thanks! :smile


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other than a cone, it would be tough to stop him from scratching.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis had one as a pup, it appeared very suddenly and went just as suddenly after a couple of months, for the life of me I can't remember if I treated it or not (after I found out what it was), my instincy says I wouldn't have put any cream on as I do remember he used to lick it a lot.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks all. 

TexasRed - cone is a good idea. I didn't think of that. Vet wanted to use his ecollar. 

Harrigab - That's exactly what the vet described would happen. I have some topical stuff I got today from the Vet to make it less itchy. I'll see how we do with it.


----------

